# Which 8 Do We Protect?



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

The expansion draft is coming up in about 56 days. We can protect up to 8 players. Unrestricted free agents (like Blount) cannot be protected. It is doubtful that anyone will be taken by the Bobcats from this team. But here is my list:

Banks
Perkins
Hunter
Pierce
Atkins
Davis
LaFrentz
Welsch


You guys give me your lists as well.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I could see them taking the following players from your team: Pierce, Hunter, Perkins, Welsch, Banks, and Jones. I assume the first five are obvious protects from you guys, but judging by what I've seen this year, Jones will be left unprotected. He only makes about $1.7 million next year, and considering that he has shown the ability to be an acceptable role player during his time in Cleveland, I expect him to be picked.

From what I've read, it sounds like you don't need to protect eight players -- the rules seems to be you can protect up to eight, but it doesn't say eight is required. That said ...

<u>Protected</u>
Pierce
Davis
Welsch
Hunter
Perkins
Banks
Atkins

<u>Unprotected</u>
LaFrentz (one of the worst contracts in the league)
Stewart (obviously)
Jones (a good pick for Charlotte which will free up about $3.5 million over two years for your team)


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Banks
Hunter
Perkins
Pierce
Davis
Welsch
Atkins

If as MJG says, you don't have to protect 8. If you do, then add McCarty(expiring K????) to the list


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Stick to the sorry Wiz, MJG*

You protect LaFrentz because Blount is gone. We cannot have Kendrick Perkins starting next year. It would be like....having Brendan Haywood or something.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Stick to the sorry Wiz, MJG*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You protect LaFrentz because Blount is gone. We cannot have Kendrick Perkins starting next year. It would be like....having Brendan Haywood or something.


There is ZERO chance they even consider LaFrentz. They wouldn't take him if his contract were cut in half. He would single handedly eat a third of their first year cap. The players I listed in the beginning of my post are the only ones from your team they'd consider.

That said, considering you'd be protecting less than eight anyways and there's no chance in the world they'd take him, I guess you may as well protect him so he doesn't get moody about being left unprotected.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Stick to the sorry Wiz, MJG*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> That said, considering you'd be protecting less than eight anyways and there's no chance in the world they'd take him, I guess you may as well protect him so he doesn't get moody about being left unprotected.


Raef get upset about being left unprotected? :laugh: 

LaFrentz is one of the most level headed players in the NBA. Something like that isn't going to bother him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Stick to the sorry Wiz, MJG*



> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> Raef get upset about being left unprotected? :laugh:
> ...


Heh I know nothing about the guy, I was just thinking of some possible justifiable reason to protect him. That was literally the only one I could come up with.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

You forgot Mihm, Truth. I think Ainge will protect him in case Blount leaves. Even though he's a RFA he can be picked which would make him a FA.

I think Mihm will replace either Atkins or Raef on the protected list. I am leaning toward Raef. I think the fear of his knee will scare the Bobcats off more then his contract but they won't pick him. Unless, of course, they already have deal lined up with another team like the Jazz. They the odds of that happening are slim.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I forgot Mihm for a reason*

Because he stinks. But you make a valid point. He's cheaper than Atkins. Let me think about this...I love Banks, but he's not a starting PG yet.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd say we protect:
Pierce
Perkins
Welsch
Davis
Hunter
Atkins 
Banks

That's only 7, if there is an 8th it would be Mihm but I have a feeling that Mihm may be gone. They won't protect Lafrentz because his contract is just beyond terrible, it has nothing to do with what kind of a player he is. In the off chance of 1 in a million Raef got taken it would get his contract off our backs, they would immediately re-sign Mihm, they'd still have Perk, and they'd draft a 3rd Center. Plus they'd actually have room to sign someone.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Pierce
Davis
Welsch
Hunter
Perkins
Banks
Atkins
Mihm


Noone is crazy enough to take LaFrentz, sadly!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Raef and Chucky*

I happen to think Raef can play, and in the East might be a nice player. But do you think Charlotte would take Chucky? Doubtful, but if we got his contract off the books, we could still find another PG in FA.

We cannot do without Raef right now, assuming he is healthy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Atkins, C.
Banks, M.
Davis, R.
Hunter, B.
Jones, J.
Perkins, K.
Pierce, P.
Welsch, J.
-------
that's 8.

Barros won't be back next year.
Blount is a FA and doesn't need to be protected, plus is gone next year.
Brown (Ernest) not sure yet, might be given a chance.
LaFrentz, no point in protecting him. No one will take him, and if they do they'll take his contract with him, so it free's up some space to sign a big man.
McCarty, :laugh: 
Mihm is a RFA, but I don't think that a lot of people are that interested in him, and if they are oh well no one likes him here anyways.
Stewart, no point to protect him.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Protect Raef*

Contracts included, I think I'd rather protect Raef than Jumaine (play like I'm on crack) Jones.

Also, let me take issue with your statement at the bottom about McHale and Bird.

Ainge inherited an awful situation. He did not trade for Vin Baker. He did not build the 44 win team he inherited. He will be a winner, but it will take years.

Larry didn't build a winner. Donnie Walsh did, and he deserves consideration for Executive of the Year this year.

Kevin built a winner? Kevin has done a great job, but he has never been out of the first round of the playoffs, and his stupidity with the Joe Smith situation set that franchise back 2-3 years. Still, he also deserves EOTY consideration for his moves this offseason.

But don't disparage Danny until he's had another year or two. The comparisons to his Celtics teammates don't hold water anyway, unless the T'Wolves win it all this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Protect Raef*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> Also, let me take issue with your statement at the bottom about McHale and Bird.
> 
> ...


Aqua and I (also BackwoodsBum, when he gets around to it) didn't choose to put that in our sig. The Pacers fans did. Tell them, not us.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Pierce
Davis
Banks
Perkins
Hunter
Welsch
Atkins

Question: when did we sign Barros?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZWW</b>!
> 
> 
> Question: when did we sign Barros?


To help Banks, and in case a PG gets injured...which happened last night.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I could have sworn Barros was only signed for the year. Not a long term deal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I could have sworn Barros was only signed for the year. Not a long term deal.


He was, only for the playoffs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I could have sworn Barros was only signed for the year. Not a long term deal.


Before, he was the _Assistant_ to John Carroll. Great Job.


----------



## Joselo16 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would sign the following players

Pierce (Good trade value, if we decide to trade him)
Davis (Good player and good contract)
Banks (we are waiting to see what he developes into)
Perkins (same as Banks)
Hunter (same as Perkins and a good rebounder)
Welsch (good all around player)
Atkins (only leader we have and a good PG)

Also I would protect Mihm cause he has shown he could be usefull if played with another big man, something Clueless Carroll did not do. Plus there are teams that are seeing something in him like Memphis, because I heard Tommy H. says that he talked to Jerry West and Jerry said they were looking at making a run at getting Mihm or something like that.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joselo16</b>!
> I would sign the following players
> 
> Pierce (Good trade value, if we decide to trade him)
> ...


Good analysis IMHO, although the way Pierce played in the playoffs (and most of the season for that matter) his trade value is lower than it has ever been. You still have to protect him because there is no way we could afford to give him away without getting something of value in return. Davis, Welsch, and Banks are no brainers because their talent and potential is way beyond their salary and any one of them would be gone in a minute if left unprotected. Perkins you have to protect because we still don't know just how good he can be but the skys the limit and talented big men are hard to find. The leadership he displayed after coming to the Celtics has upped Atkins value to the point where a team like Charlotte would probably love to have him and I'd rather see him stay around another year to help Marcus lean the position. Hunter is a player that intrigues me on a number of levels. He can rebound, box out, and do a lot of little things that don't show up in the box score, but he is very limited offensively and his free throw technique is sad :no: With the work ethic he has shown I think he can develop into a serious player...not a star, but still a solid player. 

As for Mihm, I'd like to see him stick around for a few years. Sure he is foul prone, but most of those fouls were the result of trying too hard. I'd rather see someone foul out while busting his tail then someone who didn't fould out because they weren't working hard enough to get any fouls called on them. Mihm is a good rebounder, has good hands, and can block shots. If you put him and LaFrentz on the floor at the same time, one of the other teams big men would have to be out on the floor guarding Raef, which would leave Mihm free to wreak havoc inside. As for Raef is going to contribute next year, but with his salary no team would risk picking him up so I think it's safe to leave him off the list. 

With those players protected, McCarty and Jones would be possible losses, and both would be valuable to a team just starting out. McCarty is a great guy to have on a team just for his attitude. Play him 10-12 minutes a game at the small forward position and he can contribute. Don't ask him to play 45 minutes a game at the PF though...that has already been tried :grinning: With one year left at a reasonable salary, he wouldn't be a big gamble for Charlotte. Jones is a little more of a gamble, but he has much more potential. In the right situation I still think he can be a serious player and again, his salary isn't that bad. My guess is that if left unprotected, he is a goner.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Aqua, Celts 11*

Did you guys lose a bet?

What's up with the avatars and the sigs? Maybe I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Aqua, Celts 11*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Did you guys lose a bet?
> 
> What's up with the avatars and the sigs? Maybe I wasn't paying attention.


Yes, they lost R-Star's last stand

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89981&forumid=30


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Protect
Pierce
Perkins
Welsch
Davis
Hunter
Atkins 
Banks
Raef


----------



## ItalyLoveCeltics (Apr 29, 2004)

Protected:

1. Paul Pierce (Our only All-star player)
2. Ricky Davis (Next year second offensive option)
3. Marcus Banks (Playmaker of the future - maybe next year)
4. Jiri Welsch (Good from the bench, high trade value, low money)
5. Kendrick Perkins (FUTURE...)
6. Brandon Hunter (Could be a new Jerome Williams)
7. Chris Mihm (We have no big men - Perkins too young)
8. Chucky Atkins (Our Leader - the only one 30+ old)

I wish one of McCarty or Jones will be selected...
Someone put in their list LaFrentz. Charlotte never will select LaFrentz with that contract...only a miracle...
Stewart will be good next year with his contract for some trades...
Blount is already an ex Celtic...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ItalyLoveCeltics</b>!
> 
> 3. Marcus Banks (Playmaker of the future - maybe next year)


Actually Marcus is going to be a Francis/Davis/Marbury point guard if he ever develops. He's a scoring pg that looks shoot first, pass second.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Marcus is going to be a Francis/Davis/Marbury point guard if he ever develops. He's a scoring pg that looks shoot first, pass second.


:yes: Yup, that's why I'm not sold on him...we need a playmaker in the worst way. Francis and Starbury are awesome players but I can't see anyone winning a championship with them as thier starting point. They are just not distributors, especially Francis...I think his days in Houston are numbered. We need a John Stockton/Jason Kidd type point guard on this team. Chucky is like that but he's 29 now and we are a couple years away at the very very least so by the time we get close to playing for a ring Chucky will be past his prime, a decent backup though, actually he'd be a top rate back-up now on a stacked team like Bobby Jackson is for the Kings.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: Yup, that's why I'm not sold on him...we need a playmaker in the worst way. Francis and Starbury are awesome players but I can't see anyone winning a championship with them as thier starting point. They are just not distributors, especially Francis...I think his days in Houston are numbered. We need a John Stockton/Jason Kidd type point guard on this team. Chucky is like that but he's 29 now and we are a couple years away at the very very least so by the time we get close to playing for a ring Chucky will be past his prime, a decent backup though, actually he'd be a top rate back-up now on a stacked team like Bobby Jackson is for the Kings.


Watching Tony Parker play, I would like to think Banks could be that kind of player. He has the same quickness but lacks the decision making. Parker was good in the past, but it still took a couple years to get to the level he's at now. With more experience and the right coaching, I think Banks could be similar. And to think, we could've had Parker... but then, so could've a lot of other teams.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Watching Tony Parker play, I would like to think Banks could be that kind of player. He has the same quickness but lacks the decision making. Parker was good in the past, but it still took a couple years to get to the level he's at now. With more experience and the right coaching, I think Banks could be similar. And to think, we could've had Parker... but then, so could've a lot of other teams.


I'd love if he'd been like Parker but he stated that he loves Marbury and that he's more of a scoring PG. "I like to create shots for myself and my teamates, too."


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd love if he'd been like Parker but he stated that he loves Marbury and that he's more of a scoring PG. "I like to create shots for myself and my teamates, too."


I think Parker is also a scorer. If he can get by his defender, it's hard to stop him from scoring. He's put up lots of points so far in the Lakers series. He also runs the break quite well, especially with Ginobli. I think that would work with Banks and Davis, too. I don't think you have to give up scoring to be a leader, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Parker is also a scorer. If he can get by his defender, it's hard to stop him from scoring. He's put up lots of points so far in the Lakers series. He also runs the break quite well, especially with Ginobli. I think that would work with Banks and Davis, too. I don't think you have to give up scoring to be a leader, too.


Parker can score a lot of points, but most of the time you'll see him try to pass the ball rather then shoot.


----------

